# The beast is back and ready for winter !!!!



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

My car was given a full winter protection detail then a trip to town (Liverpool)
Pre wash
Snow foam
Wash 2 bw
Decon Tar + iron x + Clayed
Dried
Single stage polish Menzerna 4000 with rupes yellow pad
Wipe down (Eraser)
(LSP) Sonax long term protection
Tyres 3 x coats of Perl
Carpo drive by 30 to windscreen


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm surprised the wheels stayed on it long enough to get pics in Liverpool  looks real nice, lovely car - I'm definitely having one of the new ones when they come out.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Did anyone tell you you are a nob lol.
Only joking this is seriously beautiful.
Work hard play hard well done mate.

What MpG you getting


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

This is absolutely fantastic! 
A lovely car mate and very clean!!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Considering its white it shows some great reflection. 

stunning car!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You take a road trip up to Sowie there pal?


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Nice...:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Did anyone tell you you are a nob lol.
> Only joking this is seriously beautiful.
> Work hard play hard well done mate.
> 
> What MpG you getting


:lol: about 19/20 MPG :car: :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> I'm surprised the wheels stayed on it long enough to get pics in Liverpool  looks real nice, lovely car - I'm definitely having one of the new ones when they come out.


Yeh, quick shots then run :car:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

chongo said:


> :lol: about 19/20 MPG :car: :thumb:


That's not that bad really, in my old golf gti T I was only getting about 25mpg on average...


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

chongo said:


> :lol: about 19/20 MPG :car: :thumb:


That isn't bad at all for a 6.3.
Like I said mate fair play to you.
You earnt it so enjoy it.
Top Job

Nice to see a nice flash car and someone taking there time doing the car /detailing themselves without money going to there head & having someone else do it.
More rewarding I find


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> You take a road trip up to Sowie there pal?


Where Sowie mate, :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> That isn't bad at all for a 6.3.
> Like I said mate fair play to you.
> You earnt it so enjoy it.
> Top Job
> ...


There is nothing that give's me more pleasure than keeping my car in top condition. Cheers mate.:thumb::thumb::thumb::car:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great car and great pics mate!:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

chongo said:


> Where Sowie mate, :thumb:


Southport...some of your pics are at the back of the Theatre/Convention Centre & Hotel by Marine Lake if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## chrisduncan (Aug 15, 2014)

stunning motor and great work


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutley stunning fela, love those black wheels :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Southport...some of your pics are at the back of the Theatre/Convention Centre & Hotel by Marine Lake if I'm not mistaken?


Bang on mate:thumb:, I take it you live there?:car:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

chongo said:


> Bang on mate:thumb:, I take it you live there?:car:


I should know it! My wedding photos were taken a little further around from there.

It's a shame they have let it go the way they have, it was pretty spot on just over 5 yrs ago.

And yes I'm local


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

First few pics are outside Cargo yes?
Lovely car & work mate.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> First few pics are outside Cargo yes?
> Lovely car & work mate.


Yep mate,luv it down there:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

chongo said:


> Yep mate,luv it down there:thumb::thumb:


My office is just further along by the landing stage


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> My office is just further along by the landing stage


:car:am down there every weekend, mate:driver:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Chongo
That's beautiful mate. Cracking photographs too. 
Cooks


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice car great reflection there :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Chongo
> That's beautiful mate. Cracking photographs too.
> Cooks


Cheers mate:thumb: you will have to give me some pointer's on the Detailing over your mate, before I get goin:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

No bother bud. I'll happily point you in the direction of the guys I've heard of and used. 
Cooks


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> No bother bud. I'll happily point you in the direction of the guys I've heard of and used.
> Cooks


Thank,s cookies:thumb::thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

stunning


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweet ride mate. Il give you a beep when i see you. ( or should i say hear you !)


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

love these cars, i've got a soft spot for the C63. Its bloody get better MPG than my E46 M3, im on 16-18mpg


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks beautiful and such good condition, you must be proud!


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks awesome. Cant help but wonder how will it will do in proper winter!

Kills me to see such a lovely car with a Landsail tyre on it though.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

petesim**** said:


> Looks awesome. Cant help but wonder how will it will do in proper winter!
> 
> Kills me to see such a lovely car with a Landsail tyre on it though.


Av you seen the price's out there for a top tyre
The car is well protected for the coming winter, just a quick wash,spray of Sonax LTP done:car:.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning looking motor


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

sweet dude


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## leefordlincs (Oct 3, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

19 / 20 MPG You are not driving right. LOL, Lovely motor if I ever get rid of the 500 it will be for an E63.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The Pan Man said:


> 19 / 20 MPG You are not driving right. LOL, Lovely motor if I ever get rid of the 500 it will be for an E63.


Nice cars, liverpool MB have three of them ,black,silver ?:argie:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Absolute weapon! (drool) One day rodders...


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful car, and looking very sharp


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Thats a lovely car and them AMG C63's sound awesome!!!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Cracking car mate


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

chongo said:


> :car:am down there every weekend, mate:driver:


Wasn't so nice yesterday in those winds. Car was lifting with the strength of it.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Single best sounding V8 out there. Lovely results fella.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

one of the best sounding cars ever!! :thumb:


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Amazing!!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chongo said:


> My car was given a full winter protection detail then a trip to town (Liverpool)
> Pre wash
> Snow foam
> Wash 2 bw
> ...


Just sold him:car: a couple weeks ago, he drank to much, but what car:argie: so I thought it was fitting to show you again on DW:wave:
No bump intended.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful mate.. bet it fly's.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Was good to see this again Chongo - Maximus is a beast for sure!
So what have you got now then?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

SBM said:


> Was good to see this again Chongo - Maximus is a beast for sure!
> So what have you got now then?


It broke my heart selling him, but like I said he had a drinking problem:lol:
We bought a new Mercedes c class AMG line in met black:thumb: it's on this showroom under new car detail mercedes:thumb:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Gorgeous! One hell of a car.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

love the exhaust note these bad boy scream out. Stunning car


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I give it two years and the new AMG c63s I hope to get???. As for pure sound(sex).


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice la!

Sutty.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Please help me God. I miss him so much and the sound.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well. It's been a while but yesterday found a c63 in black 2013 in Belfast and sent a e,mail to see what deal can be made on my new c class and 63, because me and Mrs want one again. So keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Maximus II is on the cards - thats good to hear. You know you have to have a V8 in your life! :thumb:

Keep us posted Chongo


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

mint - really love these cars


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

SBM said:


> Maximus II is on the cards - thats good to hear. You know you have to have a V8 in your life! :thumb:
> 
> Keep us posted Chongo


Still waiting from them to get back to me, but will keep you posted mate:thumb:
We are looking for a really good one to keep this time:argie: black is the colour we want so keep your eyes peeled:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope all goes well and you get your dream in Maximus II


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Hope all goes well and you get your dream in Maximus II


Cheers mate:thumb: it's been a year since he's gone and every night I look on youtube just to listen to the noise just waiting from Belfast to see if a deal can be done


----------



## chris20 (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful car in our beautiful city


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Best city in the world, going to look at a coupe 63 in met grey tomorrow, from merc garage it looks mint with lots of extras.


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

Awesome looking car!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

chongo said:


> Best city in the world, going to look at a coupe 63 in met grey tomorrow, from merc garage it looks mint with lots of extras.


Good Luck!:thumb:


----------

